# Recommendation for pet-sitter?? Position Filled!!!



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*Well, the £10 has paid dividends again! Found the perfect dog-sitting solution in the membership. Phew! 
Thanks MHF!
Jacquie

I]Hi everyone - 
I'm on my way to Canada for a month in September and I blew a fuse trying to find an airline who would allow me to bring Murph with as little hassle as possible. Going to Canada with a pet is not a problem but getting back into the UK, even with a pet passport is a minefield, surprise surprise. Anyway, I've given up on the idea.
She's never been left in kennels - or anywhere for that matter - thanks to the motorhome. What I'm looking for is a bullet-proof recommendation for a professional (bonded and registered) person who petsits in their own home. Anywhere from N Wales to the south of England would be fine. I'd definitely travel for the right person.
Any ideas??

Thanks in advance,
Jacquie[/I]*


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Sorry I can't help as I have 2 of my own,but I don't think there will be any shortage of volunteers-Murph looks a smashing dog.

Just be careful though-after a month you might struggle to get her back


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Sorry I can't help as I have 2 of my own,but I don't think there will be any shortage of volunteers-Murph looks a smashing dog.
> 
> Just be careful though-after a month you might struggle to get her back


By the look of yours, I think we could have a cute-off! 
I'm trying not to be a daft wimp over leaving her for so long, but it's bloomin' awful really. Got to see the elderly parents...


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

We leave our two Westies with our cleaner who has no pets of her own. She is a grandmother (so visiting children) but not registered or 'bonded'.

The dogs have a lovely time and we are anxiety free.

If you are interested in her I'll see if she would be interested in you.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

rft said:


> We leave our two Westies with our cleaner who has no pets of her own. She is a grandmother (so visiting children) but not registered or 'bonded'.
> 
> The dogs have a lovely time and we are anxiety free.
> 
> If you are interested in her I'll see if she would be interested in you.


PM on the way -

Murph is great with kids...


----------

